# Anyone have a good Porketta recipe?



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

My buddy brought me over a few slices of pork Porketta that he made yesterday. That stuff is awesome! I found a few recipes for porketta seasoning online but I was wondering if anyone had a good recipe for the seasoning? I am going to smoke one for sure after tasting his.


----------



## phil brown (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's one that I haven't tried yet, but looks pretty good: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Porketta-Roast/Detail.aspx

I wonder how it would come out. Real porchetta is cooked in the skin. Kinda like tamales: you can make 'em without the corn husk, but it isn't the same.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea I saw that one but I didn't like the sound of lemon pepper. Here is one I found that I might try.

*
Porketta Seasoning

*4-5 lb. boneless pork butt
2 tsp. fennel seed
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. pepper
2 tsp. rosemary
2 tsp. oregano
2 tsp. parsley flake
2 tsp. celery flake
2 tsp. basil
1 tsp. garlic salt
1 tsp. onion salt


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is another one I found on line. 

1 (3 to 4 lb.) boneless Pork Butt or Shoulder
1 teaspoon crushed Fennel Seed
2 teaspoons dehydrated Onion Flakes, crushed
1/2 teaspoon dried Rosemary, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dried Oregano Leaves, crushed
1 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
1 teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 teaspoon dry Barbecue Seasoning

I am going to be smoking one of these very soon the flavor is unbelievable if you have never tried it before. The seasonings are very close to the herb mix my wife and I love called Herbes De Provence. I love that fennel seed.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

I just found a pre-mixed Porketta seasoning at my local grocery store. It is made right here localy to me in St. Cloud MN. Its made by DBCfoods and I tried it lastnight on a Pork roast and it was awesome. I made this roast in the oven since it was last minute and I just had to try it out after I found it. But I have another roast in the freezer that will be covered in Porketta seasoning and going into the smoker very soon. Love this stuff!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 13, 2012)

Another member recommended this one but I have not tried it yet..http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/2011/09/porchetta


----------



## sqwib (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's what I use for my
[h3]Porchetta - Italian Marketplace Smoked Pulled Pork[/h3]
Ingredients

8-10 lb pork shoulder/ Butt, boned, trimmed of fat and Roll cut 
¼ cup olive oil 
2 large Red onions, peeled and finely diced 
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely mince or (1/4 cup fresh minced) 
1/4 cup fennel seeds 
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped or (Dry - 2 Tablespoons)
8 fresh bay leaves chopped (Dry - 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoon ground cloves 
2.5 teaspoon Sea salt 
4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
ciabatta rolls (chyah-BAH-tah)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 13, 2012)

I like to keep it real simple, as they do in Italy.
I do the real deal,  a whole suckling pig seasoned simply.

Seasoning for Porchetta o Maialino di Latte (Home-Cooked Roast Suckling Pig)

6 tbsp. kosher salt.
1 tbsp. plus 1 tsp. black bepper
5 cloves garlic
1 cup fresh rosemary (finely chopped)
3 tbps. fennel seeds (crushed)
1/4 cup olive oil


~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Based upon the OPs location I'm assuming he's referring to the Porketta that's popular in the Iron Range of MN, especially in and around Hibbings, MN. It's a distant cousin of the Italian Porchetta that's cooked, shredded, and served on a bun. I've had it a couple times, but I've never made myself. Typically, a pork shoulder is butterflied, the seasoning is spread over the meat, and it's then rolled up like a jelly roll and tied. The base seasoning ingredients are salt, pepper, fennel, and garlic. Beyond that, your imagine takes over. One pretty popular seasoning mix that I've had in the past is as follows.

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon fennel seeds
1 tablespoon anise seeds
1 bay leaves, finely crumbled
1 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 tablespoon paprika
3/4 tablespoon onion powder
1/4-1/2 tablespoon crushed hot pepper flakes

2 tablespoons olive oil
6 -8 cloves garlic, chopped


----------

